# DTV said no monthly fee



## ninjagator (Aug 10, 2003)

So I Got an email from Directv for a "Free" "Upgrade" to the new box. Well one of my second non hi def tivos broke and I just replaced the power supply in my HDTivo so I took the free box with no contract extension.

I asked them the $5.99 question...Since I have the Tivo lifetime service that I have had for like 8 or 9 years now do they plan to bill me anything for the PVR service. The rep on the phone said no. I asked her like ten times but I still dont believe her. Anyone else in this situation?

I want to know will my bill increase at all? Since I am going to shut one of my 3 tivo boxes when this arrives? Any fees for this?


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

I am not sure what you mean. If you are going to replace one of your directivos then your bill should not change at all. If you are adding a new DVR and keeping all of the old ones than there would be an additional $4.99/month lease fee.


----------



## ninjagator (Aug 10, 2003)

I am talking about the fee they charge for dvr, They charge $5.99/month for dvr? I do not pay this fee now because I bought the lifetime tivo.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You should be fine. But, I'd keep an eye on your account online.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

If you bought lifetime DVR service on a D* box from TiVo when it was available (which is how I read the OP), then you should not be charged.

However, lifetime on a SA TiVo has nothing to do with D* and a charge would be made.

Some people have had problems with being charged as the lifetime option was not offered for long and some CSRs do not even know it existed. Sounds like you got one who did, but I concur with the advice to keep an eye on your account.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

"lifetime" refers to the life of the Tivo, not your life. It's not transferrable, especially to something that is not a Tivo. That would be a pretty ridiculous expectation. Once disconnected from service, the Tivo is technically "dead", although you could change your mind and connect it again. But it can't be reincarnated into a DTV HD DVR+.

I can guarantee you this: they absolutely will NOT bill you for DVR service for a DVR that is disconnected from service, whether it has a "lifetime" account or not. Any new ones you hook up are another matter entirely.


----------



## rgswff2 (Feb 23, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> "lifetime" refers to the life of the Tivo, not your life. It's not transferrable, especially to something that is not a Tivo. That would be a pretty ridiculous expectation. Once disconnected from service, the Tivo is technically "dead", although you could change your mind and connect it again. But it can't be reincarnated into a DTV HD DVR+.
> 
> I can guarantee you this: they absolutely will NOT bill you for DVR service for a DVR that is disconnected from service, whether it has a "lifetime" account or not. Any new ones you hook up are another matter entirely.


Lifetime from DTV is tied to the account, not to a particular Tivo or device. I have long since stopped service on all my Tivos and I do not pay a monthly DVR service fee because my account has lifetime service. So it is not tied to a box but DTV no longer offers the lifetime option.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Some folks were grandfathered in. I was one of them. I'm not paying DVR fees for my Directv HD DVRs.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

rgswff2 said:


> Lifetime from DTV is tied to the account, not to a particular Tivo or device. I have long since stopped service on all my Tivos and I do not pay a monthly DVR service fee because my account has lifetime service. So it is not tied to a box but DTV no longer offers the lifetime option.


If they no longer offer the lifetime option, and you have stopped all service, then how is anything in effect, whether "lifetime" or not? It really appears that your "lifetime" has been over for a good while.

I'm willing to bet you real money that you will discover that you no longer have a "lifetime" account, and that it also was indeed tied to the original Tivo. I'll even give odds. You could transfer it to another Tivo (were it still in effect) if there were a failure of the device and they sent you an equivalent replacement, but that's about it, and it is still tied to the hardware, not the account. Since they no longer provide Tivos and haven't for a couple of years, there is no way they could provide you with a replacement anyway.

Even if it was tied to the account, you stopped all service, meaning that the "lifetime" of free DVR service is probably now null and void. Good luck trying to resurrect that.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> If they no longer offer the lifetime option, and you have stopped all service, then how is anything in effect, whether "lifetime" or not? It really appears that your "lifetime" has been over for a good while.
> 
> I'm willing to bet you real money that you will discover that you no longer have a "lifetime" account, and that it also was indeed tied to the original Tivo. I'll even give odds. You could transfer it to another Tivo (were it still in effect) if there were a failure of the device and they sent you an equivalent replacement, but that's about it, and it is still tied to the hardware, not the account. Since they no longer provide Tivos and haven't for a couple of years, there is no way they could provide you with a replacement anyway.
> 
> Even if it was tied to the account, you stopped all service, meaning that the "lifetime" of free DVR service is probably now null and void. Good luck trying to resurrect that.


You are correct if you cancel service you won't be able to get it back, however if the OP still has lifetime on his account he is grandfathered in and should be able to keep lifetime even if you upgrade to non TiVo DVRs. The problem is getting a CSR to do this correctly. There are several people who still have this benefit. The other problem is you cannot change programming or you will likely have to pay the $5.99 dvr fee.

Of course I purchased my first DirecTiVo about a month after they stopped offering lifetime.


----------



## ninjagator (Aug 10, 2003)

I was the first in line at Best Buy to buy a gen 2 directv tivo. I paid $199 for lifetime. and it is for the life time of tivo. Well I guess I will find out when I get my first bill.


----------



## jep8821 (Aug 24, 2002)

TyroneShoes said:


> If they no longer offer the lifetime option, and you have stopped all service, then how is anything in effect, whether "lifetime" or not? It really appears that your "lifetime" has been over for a good while.
> 
> I'm willing to bet you real money that you will discover that you no longer have a "lifetime" account, and that it also was indeed tied to the original Tivo. I'll even give odds. You could transfer it to another Tivo (were it still in effect) if there were a failure of the device and they sent you an equivalent replacement, but that's about it, and it is still tied to the hardware, not the account. Since they no longer provide Tivos and haven't for a couple of years, there is no way they could provide you with a replacement anyway.
> 
> Even if it was tied to the account, you stopped all service, meaning that the "lifetime" of free DVR service is probably now null and void. Good luck trying to resurrect that.


I would take you up on your bet. The Lifetime Tivo service that was sold via Directv is tied to the account not the receiver. In fact When directv renamed the tivo service to their own dvr service, they sent out an updated agreement to all lifetime users like me that stated that even if the account was closed, then reopened again, the lifetime DVR service would still be on the account. I have no tivos on my account anymore, I have 5 HR20's and have lifetime dvr service. What will really be interesting, is when Directv releases the new Tivo's next year, wether on not the lifetme DVR service will work on it.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

ninjagator said:


> I was the first in line at Best Buy to buy a gen 2 directv tivo. I paid $199 for lifetime. and it is for the life time of tivo. Well I guess I will find out when I get my first bill.


Was it a DirecTiVo or a stand alone?


----------



## rgswff2 (Feb 23, 2001)

TyroneShoes said:


> If they no longer offer the lifetime option, and you have stopped all service, then how is anything in effect, whether "lifetime" or not? It really appears that your "lifetime" has been over for a good while.
> 
> I'm willing to bet you real money that you will discover that you no longer have a "lifetime" account, and that it also was indeed tied to the original Tivo. I'll even give odds. You could transfer it to another Tivo (were it still in effect) if there were a failure of the device and they sent you an equivalent replacement, but that's about it, and it is still tied to the hardware, not the account. Since they no longer provide Tivos and haven't for a couple of years, there is no way they could provide you with a replacement anyway.
> 
> Even if it was tied to the account, you stopped all service, meaning that the "lifetime" of free DVR service is probably now null and void. Good luck trying to resurrect that.


Wrong. I still have DVRs (HR20s) from DirecTV and I do NOT pay a monthly DVR service because I purchased the lifetime option several years ago. Should I send you my address now for the money????


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

I thought most cable providers and Dishnetwork charge a DVR fee for each receiver. Is this still true? If so, I think Directv's charge of $5.99 is a relative bargain. I'm running 6 DVRs in my house, there's no way that I'd have that many if I were charged for each one.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Scooter said:


> I thought most cable providers and Dishnetwork charge a DVR fee for each receiver. Is this still true? If so, I think Directv's charge of $5.99 is a relative bargain. I'm running 6 DVRs in my house, there's no way that I'd have that many if I were charged for each one.


Does Dishnetwork charge a DVR fee over and above the standard receiver fee for each DVR box? If they do, DirecTV's $5.99 DVR service fee is indeed a bargain.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

bengalfreak said:


> Does Dishnetwork charge a DVR fee over and above the standard receiver fee for each DVR box? If they do, DirecTV's $5.99 DVR service fee is indeed a bargain.


Yes they do.

I was looking into changing as a bargaining tool recently and they wanted $6 per DVR, making the fee $12 for two. This just tipped it over the top for me. I think the same level of programming was going to cost about $20/month more overall after the offers were done.

It's easy to get fooled into thinking their DVR will service two TVs, which is true, but one must be SD and, of course, you can't watch something different in each room AND record different programming at the same time.


----------



## vurbano (Apr 20, 2004)

The CSR is playing a game with you. There is only one DVR fee for the entire house but they are going to charge you for an additional reciever fee every month.

This is for 2- HD DVR's and one SD reciever(that I own)



> Start End Description Amount
> 
> Previous Balance 103.93
> 
> ...


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

vurbano said:


> The CSR is playing a game with you. There is only one DVR fee for the entire house but they are going to charge you for an additional reciever fee every month.
> 
> This is for 2- HD DVR's and one SD reciever(that I own)


Right, but since the original poster has a "Lifetime DVR" subscription, they will *NOT* pay the $6.00 "DVR Fee" that you do.

Even if they don't have any more TiVo's.

Even if they close their account and re-open it.

Quoted from Section 7 of the DirecTV Customer Agreement:

*7. DIRECTV® DVR SERVICE*
...
If you paid a lifetime service fee, you will not be charged a fee for your DIRECTV DVR Service as long as you maintain television programming service from DIRECTV on the same account. If you disconnect your DIRECTV television programming service and later reconnect on the same account, your DIRECTV DVR Service will be reconnected and you will not be charged a fee for DIRECTV DVR Service.


----------



## badgirl123 (Jun 17, 2009)

It's Really A Good News.


----------



## ssandhoops (Feb 23, 2002)

dmurphy said:


> Right, but since the original poster has a "Lifetime DVR" subscription, they will *NOT* pay the $6.00 "DVR Fee" that you do.
> 
> Even if they don't have any more TiVo's.
> 
> ...


As dmurphy points out, the DirecTivo lifetime service was changed to go with your DirecTV account, not the hardware. I purchased my lifetime service with an SD DirecTivo and since DTV made the conversion I've 
- added a second SD DirecTivo
- replaced both SD DirecTivo's with HR10-250s
- replaced both HR10-250s with an HR20 and HR21

I still have lifetime service on my account and still do not pay the $5.99 monthly DVR service fee.


----------



## codespy (Jan 7, 2006)

I never had lifetime on DirecTiVo's but had premier package so DVR service is $0.00. Still grandfathered to this day with all my TiVo and DirecTV branded DVR's......but grandfathered for how long? Nothing lasts forever.


----------



## the_Skywise (Nov 27, 2000)

Note there's a glitch in DirecTV's billing system regarding lifetime DVR service.

If you change your programming package at all, their billing system automatically re-adds the DVR fee and any level one tech you talk to will have no idea what you're talking about and claim everybody gets a DVR fee and there's no way to get out of it.

You'll need to email customer service and explain your lifetime situation and then they'll remove it from your bill.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

the_Skywise said:


> Note there's a glitch in DirecTV's billing system regarding lifetime DVR service.
> 
> If you change your programming package at all, their billing system automatically re-adds the DVR fee and any level one tech you talk to will have no idea what you're talking about and claim everybody gets a DVR fee and there's no way to get out of it.
> 
> You'll need to email customer service and explain your lifetime situation and then they'll remove it from your bill.


I just checked after reading your post. A couple weeks ago, I dumped Showtime and NFL Sunday ticket. Nothing changed for me, the DVR service is still showing lifetime $0.

However, I still see Sunday ticket on my account. Errrg. I've canceled it just about every year and the damn thing keeps coming back.

/off to phone DIRECTV. <sigh>


----------



## cramer (Aug 14, 2000)

w.r.t. any sports package, you don't call DTV (at least not the normal number) They have a special number for that... 1-800-GET-SPORTS or something like that. You cannot uncheck that box online, and neither can the front-line CSRs.


----------

